# Advice on Sibelius video export, please!



## Rob (Nov 29, 2020)

What I'd want to do is export a video of the score, with not only the virtual instruments playing, but also the audio track I've loaded in the score (as a pseudo video file). No matter what I do, the audio file doesn't get exported. I hope I'm explaining myself...
Is this possible? Mucho thanks for any help


----------



## Bollen (Nov 29, 2020)

I would think you need a separate program for that. If you're on Windows you can use the game capture or you could also try a free program called OBS, then combine the audio export from Sibelius with the video in either of the programs mentioned above.


----------



## Rob (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks Bollen, meanwhile I'm trying the video export capability of Harmony Assistant, will report back how and if it works


----------

